# [Indian NR] Akash Rupela - Square-1 Average: 19.21



## Hari (Apr 1, 2015)

Yet another NR for him  It was also nice to see the sub 20 barrier being breached at last as many solvers in the country had been getting those times unofficially but just couldn't make it during comps.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

Gj!


----------

